# Sterlets



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

Morgen
Ich brauch hilfe ich möcht mir gerne ein oder zwei Sterlets oder kann ich mir ein paar Kois anschaffen das Wasser ist im moment braun weil meine Pumpe versagt hat aber in ein paar Tagen ist es wieder glasklar. Im moment sind 3 Orfen und 5 Goldfische drin. Es wird in einer Stunde 11000 liter wasser gepumpt.

Gruß
GAME


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterllets*

Morgen 
bemüh bitte mal die Suche und schau dir die Stör-Threads an. Da sind alle deine Fragen beantwortet 

Z.B. hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23689


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterllets*

hi
erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort aber ich hab da leider nicht erfahren wie viel liter ein Stör benötig 

Gruß 
GAME


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterllets*

Hallo,


GAME schrieb:


> das Wasser ist im moment braun weil meine Pumpe versagt hat aber in ein paar Tagen ist es wieder glasklar. Im moment sind 3 Orfen und 5 Goldfische drin. Es wird in einer Stunde 11000 liter wasser gepumpt.


Betreibst du den Teich wirklich mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe?

In deinem Profil steht ein Typ, den finde ich aber bei Güde und nicht bei Gardena.

Zu den Stören nd Koi kann ich nix sagen, da wird aber immer geschrieben, dass es neben der Literzahl auch auf den Teich als solches ankommt. Ich denke die Fachleute brauchen Bilder oder eine Beschreibung des Teiches.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterllets*

Hi
die Schmutzwasserpumpe hab ich mir dan dazu gekauft weil die andere kaputt ist

Gruß
GAME


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterllets*

Schmutzwasserpumpen sind aber nicht gerade Energiesparwunder 

Was verbraucht denn das gute Stück ?


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterllets*

Moin
kann ich dir nicht sagen steht nicht in der bedienungsanleitung

Gruß 
GAME


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo,

die Güde, die ich gefunden habe schnappt sich mal locker 400W. 

Ob solche Pumpen für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo
also meine Pumpe ist für einen dauerbetrieb in Fischteiche ausgelegt

Gruß 
GAME


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo,

irgendwie stimmt da was nicht. Schau dir mal die BDA an:

http://www.guede.ws/sys/dl/94621_de.pdf

da steht, dass sie eben dafür nicht geeignet ist.

Aber egal, da mußt du ja selbst wissen, was du machst. Jetzt hast du aber immer noch nichts zu deinem Teich geschrieben, damit du Antworten auf deine Frage bekommen kannst.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi
also im teich hab ich __ Wasserpest, Tausenblatt, Tannenwedel, Wasserlinse und __ Hornblatt drin. Ich hab 5 Goldfische und 3 Goldorfen drin und auch schon Nachwuchs weiß aber nicht genau welchen.
Der Teich ist 1,80m tief 8 m breit und 8m lang.
Gruß 
GAME


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo nochmal,

stimmen deine Angaben? bei den Maßen soltlen es doch mehr als 11.000Liter sein?

Kannst du mal Bilder machen?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi 
im teich sind so 11 500 liter bild kann ich keins machen weil ich keine kamera hab.

Gruß
GAME


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo,

na das ist ja eine schwierige Geburt. Lass dir doch nicht jedes Detail aus der __ Nase ziehen. 

Wenn dein Teich 8m Lang und 8m Breit ist, wären das bei einer quadratischen Grundfläche 64m2 Bei einem runden Teich halt ca. 50m2. Wenn du wirklich diese Tiefe hast, kann diese Tiefzone nicht sehr groß sein.

Bei 11.000 Litern und einer Tiefe von nur einem Meter, hättest du eine Grundfläche von 11m2. Bei einer Tiefe von 1,8m lediglich 6m2. Daher traue ich deinen Angaben nicht.

Am besten nimmst du dir ein wenig Zeit, beschreibst deinen Teich in mehr als zwei Sätzen, mit Filter, Filtertyp, Pumpe, alter des Teiches usw.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi
also der Teichfilter ist von Gardena genaueres zur Schmutzwasser - Tauchpumpe kann ich nicht sagen weil ich den Motor von irgendeinem anderen Typ drin hab hat mir mein Onkel gemacht weil von seiner Pumpe war die Hülle kaput und er hat mir gesagt die pumt dan 11 000 liter. Hab eine kleine Querschnitt vom Teich gemacht mit allen Angaben. Ich hab die ANgaben von meinen Vater und meinen Onkel und ich muss sagen ich trau des mit den 11 000 liter auch nicht ganz wir haben in dieses Jahr den Teich ausgelassen weil sehr viel schlamm am boden war.
\--------<-   8m -> -------------------____/
-\--------------Y  ---------------------/
--\--------------1,-------------------/
---\-------------8-------------------/
----\------------m------------------/
-----l------------V-----------------l
-----l ------<- 3m ->-------------l
-----L_-------------------------__l
-------\------------------------/
--------\----------------------/
---------\--------------------/
----------\----<-1,2m->--/
-----------\__________/
ist nicht grad gut geworden aber besser als nichts.
Gruß
GAME


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hmmmmm 

Du hast doch bestimmt ein Handy oder ? Und das hat doch bestimmt einen CAM drin.
Ohne Bilder kann man echt kaum was sagen


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Ja ich hab ein Handy aber nicht das kabel dazu das ich es an den PC anschliese

Gruß 
GAME


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo Game,

so wie Du Deinen Teich beschreibst ist, ist er für Sterlets nicht geeignet. Die Begründung findest Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&catid=20&id=619

Vielleicht hast Du ja einen Kumpel mit einer Digicam oder einer Kamera im Handy, der Dir mal aushelfen kann...


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi
Hab ein Handy vom nachbarn aufgetriben aber das Bild ist sehr klein

Gruß
GAME


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Also mit einer gescheiten Filteranlage, die auch 24 Stunden am Tag durchläuft kannst du sicherlich ein paar Koi einsetzen, aber bitte keine __ Störe


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi
also mit den Stören lass ich es ist besser so die können ja bis 1,2 m groß werden. Ich schau hier mal im Forum ob es eine gute Filteranlage zum selber bauen gibt oder vieleicht kannst du mir eine empfehlen
und danke an alle die mir geholfen haben

Gruß
GAME


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi
Den Filter wo ich etz hab der fasst bis zu 40 liter Wasser hat Bio Balls und Filterschaummatten zwei sind fein und eine ist grob drin.

Gruß
GAME


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

40 Liter ???

Damit kannst Koi gleich vergessen


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

warum ist des so wichtig wieviel filterfolumen die hat und kannst du mir eine ander empfehlen

Gruß
GAME


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo Game,

was Uwe sagen will, ist, dass ein Filter mit 40 Liter nicht leistungsfähig genug ist, um so einen Teich koi-gerecht zu reinigen.

Guck doch mal hier - wenn Du gerne bastelst, wirst Du hier bestimmt fündig: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/85/


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo,

wenn du mit 11.000 Liter die Stunde pumpst, dein Filtervolumen aber nur 40 Liter beträgt, hast du keine ausreichende Verweilzeit des Wassers im Filter. So schnell können die Bakterien nicht arbeiten.

Nach allem, was ich hier so gelesen habe (ich kenne mich mit Koi nicht aus), brauchst du für die Haltung dieser Fische recht große Filteranlagen. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion zu diesem Thema.

Da du dich mit Teich und Fischen noch nicht auszukennen scheinst, würde ich dir empfehlen, dich erst mal mit der ganzen Sache in der Theorie zu bbeschäftigen, bevor du Fische einsetzt. 

Fehler wirst du dann zwar trotzdem noch machen (ich speche da aus Erfahrung) aber sie werden nicht ganz so schlimm werden.

Ach ja, du solltest vorher auch die Kosten abschätzen. So wirklich billig ist das Hobby nicht.

Wichtig ist auch, dass du alles so gut wie möglich und so genau wie möglich beschreibst, wenn du eine Frage stellst.

Ach ja, hast du auch einen Namen?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Testpilot (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> ..... So wirklich billig ist das Hobby nicht.



Wie war, wie war


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi 
ich schau etz mal in Forum nach wie man aus regentonnen einen Filter macht. Fische hab ich scho drin die goldfische und orfen und __ Schnecken. Die Kosten deck ich mit meinen Aquarium weil ich Mollys an tierhandlungen verkaufe und des mit der genauen Beschreibung werde ich auch noch lernen. Mein Name ist Philipp

Gruß 
Philipp


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo,


GAME schrieb:


> Die Kosten deck ich mit meinen Aquarium weil ich Mollys an tierhandlungen verkaufe und des mit der genauen Beschreibung werde ich auch noch lernen. Mein Name ist Philipp


Da mußt du aber viele Fische verkaufen. Ich glaube du unterschätzt das ein wenig.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

ja halt alle kann ich nicht decken aber mit Mollys geht es scho das ich die hälfte decken kann die bekommen pro monat zwischen 50 -80 Junge und wenn dan da 40 durchkommen bekomm ich 30 € und ich hab im moment mehr als 100.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

hab etz einen filter gesehen aber ich glaub ich mach den mit zwei Tonnen 
http://garten-anlegen.eu/media/images/l1020637.jpg

Gruß 
Philipp


----------



## Phil (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo Mädels 

mönch Heiko, lass ihn doch  unterm Strich ist es doch sein Ding wo er das Geld für herbekommt. Wenn er Fische verkauft, dann ist ja gut, wenns Geld nicht für nen Tonnenfilter reicht, dann merkt er das schon.

Ich stimme euch zu, das er ohne ordentlichen Filter keine kois einsetzen sollte, denke das hat er nun auch verstanden, also soll Philipp mal den Filter bauen und dann sehen wir weiter 

Im übrigen belaufen sich die reinen Materialkosten für den Tonnenfilter von Ralf (zumindestens im Schnitt, jeder machts ja ein wenig anders) in etwa um die 500€, eher mehr.

Grüße

EDIT// Lieber Philipp, den Filter den du dir da angesehen hast, bauste mal lieber nicht  Im Forum gibts dazu eine ganz feste Meinung und die stimmt auch in großen Teilen. Such dir lieber den von Ralf (pflanzenfreund69) und mach aus dem was


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

hi 
ok mach ich und wen ich das geld nicht zusammen bekomm geh ich in der Verwandschaft betteln

Gruß 
Philipp


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hallo,

ich lass ihn ja, aber man sollte doch schon wissen, was auf einen zukommt, bevor man nachher geschockt festellt, was sich da so an Kosten ansammelt.

@Phillip
Kauf dir unbedingt eine neue Pumpe. Die Schlammpumpe kostet dich auf Dauer zuviel Strom. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi
ich schau mal wen ich wieder in einem Baumarkt komme nach ner Pumpe

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Schau lieber im Netz, bei E-Bay gibts schon günstigere die auch Stromsparend sind.
Aber eigentlich brauchst du erst den Filter, danach kannst du die Pumpenleistung bestimmen

Ps.: Ich hab das Thema umbenannt und in die Technikecke verschoben, ist das denke ich besser aufgehoben


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

ja ich schau erstmal auf den filter ist das Wichtigste
danke an alle für die Tipps 

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## scholzi (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

 Phillip
les dir mal diesen Beitrag von Jürgen zu diesem Filter durch.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17495


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi Robert 
danke für den link

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## nico1985 (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

hi, wenn du dir aber einen selber baust, dann bau ihn groß genug. Um so größer um so besser! Was willst du denn für einen bauen??? Siebfilter oder patronenfilter?? oder was es noch für welche gibt!?

gruß nico


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Hi welcher ist davon besser

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## scholzi (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

zuersteinmal solltes du dir Gedanken machen od der -filter in Schwerkraft oder gepumpt laufen soll.
Dann welcher Vorabscheid der richtige ist. Siebfilter, Vortex mit Bürstenkammer, Vortex mit Sifi Patrone, Vliesfilter, Trommler !
Dann...welchen Biofilter......Patronenfilter, __ Hel-x Kammer, Lava, Japanmatte usw.
Und evtl noch ein Pflanzen/Bodenfilter der dann das Endprodukt der Biostufe (Nitrat) abbaut.


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

der Filter solte gepumpt laufen weil ich einen Bachlauf damit betreiben möchte es sollte ein Siebfilter und also als biofilter solte es ein Patronenfilter sein ist des gut so oder schlecht

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## nico1985 (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Welcher besser oder schlechter ist kann man so einfach  nicht sagen! es gibt gute teure und gute billige, es gibt viel technik und auch wenig technik!! Für meinen teich habe ich die beste lösung gefunden, nach dem ich mir einen 12 patronenfilter gekauft (Den ich noch habe und verkaufen will)habe der aber nach 1 1/2 jahren zu klein war habe ich mir im Frühjahr einen 2.000 liter Patronenfilter im Gartenhaus gemauert , 35 patronen rein und fertig!!  Das hat alles so um die 600euro gekostet! Hätte ich aber in der größe einen Patronenfilter gekauft wären ich das doppelte los geworden!! 

Aber die idee mit siebfilter ist schon gut alles andere danach ist erfahrungssache!!!

gruß nico


----------



## scholzi (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Aber bedenke das ein Bachlauf im Sommer den Teich stark erwärmen und im 
Winter das Wasser stark abkühlen kann!
Vielleicht kannst du es so bauen, das das Wasser nicht unbedingt immer übern Bachlauf läuft!
Und dann bau den Filter und Bachlauf nicht gar so hoch, da dir sonst die Pumpe die Haare vom Kopf frißt.
Gegen einen Patronenfilterfilter gibt es nichts einzuwenden, am besten du baust ihn in so ein IBC. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19117/?q=IBC+bilder
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19641
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17327/?q=IBC+bilder


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Ich komm heute noch in ein Zoofachhandel da lass ich mich dan mal beraten wegen den richtigen Filter und die eine konstruktion mit den Siebfilter hab ich mir einfach von meinem Aquariumfilter abgeschaut. Irgendwie werde ich es hinbekommen.

gruß
Philipp


----------



## scholzi (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Und hier noch Futter zum Thema Siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22599/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20794/?q=eigenbau+siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18281/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6385


----------



## GAME (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sterlets*

Also der Bachlauf hat ne höhe von 1,5m und der erwärmt das wasser auf gute 25- 26 Grad und im Winter leg ich den Schlauch so das es glei in den Teich reinleuft

Gruß
Philipp


----------

